# deluge lässt sich nicht mehr starten - Python Fehler?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

ich wollte am Wochende nach 1-2 Monaten mal wieder "deluge" auf meinem Server starten und bekam nur folgende Fehlermeldung 

```
server ~ # deluged -d

[ERROR   ] 09:37:27 main:226 /usr/lib/libboost_python-mt-1_46.so.1.46.1: undefined symbol: PyBytes_Size

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/main.py", line 219, in start_daemon

    Daemon(options, args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 136, in __init__

    from deluge.core.core import Core

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 36, in <module>

    from deluge._libtorrent import lt

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 59, in <module>

    import libtorrent as lt

ImportError: /usr/lib/libboost_python-mt-1_46.so.1.46.1: undefined symbol: PyBytes_Size

```

Ich habe jetzt zwar mal versucht diverse Pakete zu "maskieren", aber geholfen hat alles was ich bei google gefunden habe leider nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## AmonAmarth

python-updater

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

das war bereits mein aller erster Gedanken - leider ohne Erfolg.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Leider geht deluge immernoch nicht, beim starten bekomme ich folgenden Fehler 

```
[ERROR   ] 09:16:39 main:226 /usr/lib/libboost_python-mt-1_42.so.1.42.0: undefined symbol: PyBytes_Size

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/main.py", line 219, in start_daemon

    Daemon(options, args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 136, in __init__

    from deluge.core.core import Core

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 36, in <module>

    from deluge._libtorrent import lt

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 59, in <module>

    import libtorrent as lt

ImportError: /usr/lib/libboost_python-mt-1_42.so.1.42.0: undefined symbol: PyBytes_Size

```

Weiß wirklich keiner Rat?

----------

## firefly

mach mal ein Revdep-rebuild oder resinstalliere boost

----------

## franzf

Hier hat google was ähnliches gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge! Nachdem grundlegende Version 2.7 und den Wiederaufbau der notwendigen Pakete, begann delyug und nahm meine Hand!

 

Welche python-Version ist bei dir gesetzt?

Also:

```
eselect python set python2.7
```

Danach python-updater. Vllt. gehts ja dann.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> mach mal ein Revdep-rebuild oder resinstalliere boost

  Hatte ich beides schon vor Wochen versucht, und beides hat leider gar nichts gebracht.

 *Quote:*   

> Welche python-Version ist bei dir gesetzt? 

 

```
server ~ # eselect python show

python3.1
```

Versuche es jetzt mal mit Python 2.7

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, nachdem umstellen auf 2.7 und dem ausführen von python-updater will er auf einmal ne ganze Menge Pakete re-emergen, und ich frage mich ob das so richtig ist??

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r1  USE="python readline -debug -doc -examples -icu -ipv6 -test" 4,768 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8  USE="-doc -test" 1,001 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23  USE="python -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 790 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug -static-libs" 643 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 528 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib -static-libs" 907 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1  102 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-backup/bacula-5.0.3-r1  USE="X bacula-clientonly mysql python readline sqlite3 ssl tcpd -bacula-nodir -bacula-nosd -ipv6 -logwatch -postgres -qt4 -static -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0  USE="-examples" 70 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r1  91 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r1  USE="crypt python -debug" 3,322 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/tdb-1.2.7-r1  USE="python -static-libs -tdbtest -tools" 443 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.7  USE="X -doc -examples -scanner -tk" 488 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.19  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.07-r3  USE="python zlib -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.12  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/chardet-2.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cython-0.14.1 [0.13] USE="-doc -examples" 1,285 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.19  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.0  USE="-doc -lapack -test" 2,572 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16  USE="nls python" 604 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/argparse-1.2.1  68 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/beaker-1.5.4-r1  USE="-test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/markupsafe-0.12  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3  69 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-zope/zope-fixers-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/imdbpy-4.7  299 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/mako-0.4.1  USE="-doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.11-r3  60 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1  USE="nls python" 1,377 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.6  700 kB

[ebuild     UD~] dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r1 [1.42.0-r2] USE="eselect python -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -test -tools" 32,644 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.4  177 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3  USE="eselect python -debug -doc -expat -icu -mpi -test -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.6  USE="python ssl -debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" 575 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6  USE="cairo introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygame-1.9.2_pre3082  USE="X -doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r3  USE="cairo gtk java nls perl python -doc -examples -lasi -ruby -static-libs -tcl" 16,692 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8  USE="nls perl python -doc -rrdcgi -ruby -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1  USE="-doc -examples -test" 2,306 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc" 284 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/twisted-11.0.0  USE="crypt gtk -serial" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5  USE="python -debug (-introspection)" 461 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.1-r200  USE="introspection python -debug -doc -glade" 941 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1  USE="blksha1 curl gtk iconv perl threads webdav -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 2,862 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/twisted-web-11.0.0  USE="-soap" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-tv/mythtv-0.23.1_p27077  USE="alsa css dbus faad fftw lirc mmx perl python tiff vdpau xvmc (-altivec) -autostart -debug -directv -dvb -ieee1394 -jack -lcd -pulseaudio" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -via" 31,519 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-p2p/deluge-1.3.3  USE="gtk libnotify webinterface" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1  USE="dbus gdbm gtk howl-compat mdnsresponder-compat python -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -ipv6 -mono -qt4 -test" 1,210 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r3  USE="gnome perl python -kde -mono -networkmanager -test" 81 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gedit-2.30.4  USE="python spell -doc" 4,596 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.17  USE="apache2 berkdb dso gnome-keyring java nls perl python webdav-neon -bash-completion -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -kde -ruby -sasl -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3  USE="python -doc" 7,275 kB

```

----------

## firefly

ja das ist korrekt, da diese pakete vorher gegen python 3.1 gebaut wurden. Und jetzt müssen diese Pakete auch gegen python 2.7 gebaut werden, weil python 3.1 nicht mit python 2.7 kompatible ist

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  weil python 3.1 nicht mit python 3.1 kompatible ist

 

Aha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    weil python 3.1 nicht mit python 3.1 kompatible ist 
> 
> Aha 

 

Ups   :Embarassed:   schon korrigiert *g*

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Gut, dann habe ich nur noch eine Frage. Wie bekomme ich die ganzen Programme re-emerget? Er spuckt mir zwar bei einem python-update diese Liste aus, aber das wars dann auch schon. Es kommt keine Abfrage ob ich diese Programm jetzt neuinstallieren will sondern hört einfach auf.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab jetzt ins ebuild geschaut, und da steht für die rb_libtorrent definitiv python2 als Abhängigkeit (0.14 besteht sogar auf python:2.6).

Also sollte das Setzen von python2.7 + python-updater die Lösung sein.

Man kann aber vllt. mal mit dem deluge-Entwickler reden, dass der im Executable ein "#!/bin/env python2" reinnimmt, da deluge ja hart von rb_libtorrent abhängt, und das nur mit python2 funktioniert. Ein Gentoo-Bugreport wäre auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## grim

Hallo,

delug neu bauen. Das Problem hatte ich bei einigen Paketen, nach einem kompletten Systemupdate.

Gruß

grim

----------

